
iPhone tops business rankings, steals Nokia market share - ksvs
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/11/06/iphone_tops_business_rankings_steals_nokia_market_share.html
======
lallysingh
Notably pushing RIM from the #2 spot.

~~~
unalone
Yeah. But that's to be expected: Apple doesn't amass diehard fans for no
reason.

The bigger question is whether or not businesses accept the transition to
Apple.

------
tuukkah
I thought the iPhone is big in the US and Nokia is big elsewhere... Perhaps
the US market has grown fast and that makes Nokia's markets less significant.

~~~
ROFISH
There was an article recently that said that the iPhone sold roughly 50% in
the US and 50% elsewhere. It's still pretty US-centric, but it's growing
around the world.

------
gkorian
Samsung on the same level as BlackBerry in the business smartphone category???
Give me a break!

All the business deployments that I am aware of are predominantly RIM based,
and I am yet to hear of an IT department to give the iPhone the go-ahead as a
business device.

Just go to blackberryforums.com or some other similar place where all the
BlackBerry fans gather to rave about their devices and drool about what's
coming next. And what are the fans saying about Samsung? A deafening silence.

Who writes these surveys anyways?? Oh wait, appleinsider.com. Now I get it.

